# heil heat pump 10 yrs old



## J. R . Smith (Jun 18, 2009)

in heat mode when unit goes into defrost sometimes the compr. sounds like is running backwards it is a copeland scroll, what can be the cause:001_tongue:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Is this the first time you've heard one make the noise.


----------

